# 08 Ford F250



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Posting for a friend. This is NOT my truck, His contact info is at the bottom.The Craigslist ad at the bottom has the price as well. *

For Sale- 2008 Ford F-250 Crew Cab Lariat Diesel 6.4 Power Stroke

Very clean truck, NO RUST, - not driven in winter last 4 years. Mechanic owned- needs nothing. Over $20,000 invested in parts only -performance, reliability and extras. Power everything, heated seats, factory remote start, power heated/power folding mirrors

New/ Replaced-
Brake pads, rotors, calipers front and rear, ball joints and front axle u joints, all rear driveshaft u joints, 4 new shocks, new radiator, thermostats, and updated radiator hoses

Performance/ Reliability Parts-
ARP Headstuds, Airdog II 165 fuel lift pump, Elite Diesel Fuel Bowl Delete, Ported Intake Manifold, H/D Turbo Up Pipes, River City Diesel 71mm Batmowheel Atmosphere Turbo, AFE intake, EGR/ DPF Delete, International Delipped pistons, River City H/D pushrods- Engine has under 50K miles on new (NOT REMAN) Ford Complete engine replaced under factory warranty. Built Transmission w/ added friction and steel counts, River City Ultimate 6.4 Torque Converter and Billet Aermet Input Shaft, Billet Intermediate Shaft, Billet Low/Reverse Hub

Extras-
King Ranch Seats, Weather Tech Floor Mats, LineX Spray Bed Liner, LineX Frame and Body Undercoating, Hideaway Amber Strobe Lights Front/Rear, B&W Turnover Gooseneck Hitch, Truck is leveled on 80% tread Cooper STT 35x12.5x20

Call/Text Dan @ 815-219-six three nine one.

Craigslist Ad:
https://lasalle.craigslist.org/cto/6042357216.html


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Before anybody asks, the asking price is 26,500. Too rich for my blood, but a nice truck.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Sharp truck!


----------

